# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  *** KLINIKSET frs Zahnmedizinstudium fr 700 ***

## Zahnmed

Anfragen zwecks Details an zahmed@uni.de. Danke

----------

